# Are online therapists any good?



## Mindflyer (Mar 25, 2007)

I have seen multiple websites for online therapy where you can chat with a therapist through text. Has anyone tried this and is it any good?

I want to try it because I am so scared to use the phone to find a normal therapist. All I need to do is call this 800 number on the back of my insurance card and I will get top-notch professional help. (I am a member of the Teamsters so I get really good benefits). The only problem is that on aspect of my SA is that I have a horrendous phobia of phones. I absolutely can not pick up the phone and call a stranger and start telling them all sorts of super personal stuff. It is hard enough for me to simply call the hardware store and ask how late they are open.


----------



## emeraldoceans (Sep 13, 2006)

Through text? Think about it! I know its tempting but really the only way through this is the hard way, you must face your therapist head on to tackle all of your issues! I know that the phone is a scary thing to us with SA but to tackle therapy there really is no easy way. Really the only cure is to face our fears head on, there is no other way.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

You'd be better off with a good self-help book.


----------



## Mindflyer (Mar 25, 2007)

I did not ask for alternatives or other ideas. I asked if anyone has tried online therapy and if it is any good.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

Mindflyer said:


> I did not ask for alternatives or other ideas. I asked if anyone has tried online therapy and if it is any good.


I actually got some very good advice one time from a therapist online, but it wasn't formal therapy. I just asked her a question.

Obviously, online therapy is only as good as the online therapist.


----------

